# Photo Tourny Theme: Kitchen Items



## aviation_man

Theme: Kitchen Items
Basically anything that you can find in your kitchen. (_Please refrain from posting glass pictures (Glass cups, plates etc..), those are way too easy  )_


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine for now, but I might change it (just to give you an idea)


----------



## speedyink

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs51/i/2009/314/3/1/Kitchen_stuff_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

Good photo^ 

Aw come on guys the theme isn't *that* hard...


----------



## Calibretto

@aviation_man: I have that same set of flatware. Good stuff. Very durable.


----------



## speedyink

aviation_man said:


> Good photo^
> 
> Aw come on guys the theme isn't *that* hard...



Thanks.  

Yep, it's not hard to go to your kitchen and take a picture, lol.


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> @aviation_man: I have that same set of flatware. Good stuff. Very durable.



Haha. That's awesome, I have many different pieces.. it's rare to have a matching set   (so take take a picture of it  ) 



speedyink said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yep, it's not hard to go to your kitchen and take a picture, lol.



Lol indeed it is not!


----------



## voyagerfan99

aviation_man said:


> Aw come on guys the theme isn't *that* hard...



When I don't have access to a kitchen, yes it is


----------



## aviation_man

voyagerfan99 said:


> When I don't have access to a kitchen, yes it is



Lol how do you eat???


----------



## Laquer Head

Does a picture of a subway storefront count?


----------



## Calibretto

Laquer Head said:


> Does a picture of a subway storefront count?


I don't think a Subway storefront resembles a kitchen at all.


----------



## aviation_man

Laquer Head said:


> Does a picture of a subway storefront count?



No not really.. If it was the subway sub-prep area then yes...



Calibretto said:


> I don't think a Subway storefront resembles a kitchen at all.



I'm still waiting for the great Master Calibretto photo to appear any second now...


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> I'm still waiting for the great Master Calibretto photo to appear any second now...


Fine, here you go. The best I can work with (my kitchen is boring as hell)

http://craiglloyd.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/IMG_2116.JPG


----------



## Laquer Head

Calibretto said:


> I don't think a Subway storefront resembles a kitchen at all.



Crap...they wouldn't let me take a pic inside


----------



## Kornowski

Best I can come up with;


----------



## voyagerfan99

aviation_man said:


> Lol how do you eat???



Dining hall


----------



## Fatback

Edit: http://yfrog.com/05sdc10519uj


----------



## aviation_man

Sorry Dale, you're disqualified....


----------



## linkin

Korn's already got this one in the bag


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Sorry Dale, you're disqualified....



Why is that?


----------



## aviation_man

linkin93 said:


> Korn's already got this one in the bag



I see who you're voting for... traitor  




Fatback said:


> Why is that?



Just because I can....


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> I see who you're voting for... traitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I can....



I'll take you to court


----------



## aviation_man

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## Fatback

No body else, just put up the poll already


----------



## TFT

I honestly cannot find anything worth taking a photo of in my kitchen that would be worthy, so throw it up.


----------



## vroom_skies

Might as well:


----------



## Geoff

bacbara said:


> Winner of the photography tournament theme: Flowers, Sunsets, Water Scapes, Blurs 2.0,


----------



## TFT

[-0MEGA-];1361889 said:
			
		

>



 It made me smile when I reported him for Spam in his sig, he copied and pasted part of Vroom's sig cos he was to lazy to write something.


----------



## vroom_skies

Hahahaha


----------



## vroom_skies

I think it's good to be set up Aviation.


----------



## vroom_skies

You going to throw this up?


----------



## Ramodkk

I guess you can put it up Bob, hehe.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm really not in the mood lol, mouth has been hurting me and just throwing me out of whack.

If someone wants to throw it up just make it:
- 3 days voting
- Multiple votes
- Public votes


----------



## speedyink

Ok fine, I'll do it

Edit: It's up:

http://www.computerforum.com/164392-photo-tourny-kitchen-items.html

Edit 2:  Oops...not public.  Oh well


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks Speedy


----------



## Geoff

Why did you bump this old thread?


----------

